# Its an addiction, I swear, more mods on the 850!!!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Let me start by saying these took a LONG time to build, my welder and fabricator helper and I did these on the weekend, about 8 hours complete for everything machined, coped and welded together, then I added the bottom base plate and toe stopper plate with RDC cut into it. I used 1/4" thick steel for the base plate, afterwords I realized it was WAY overkill and that even 1/8" probably would have been fine for it.

I then drew up the aluminum foot pegs and a guy I work with was nice enough to whip them off on the CNC mill for me, then I laser engraved the centers with RDC (of course)

Sent them for Satin Black powder and put them on and added the pegs and here you have it....

oh wait, I also added the Mud Industries snorkel kit installed by a friend of mine, and I added the PC5 programmer tonight as well, now I just gotta race it this weekend and see how she does....


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

looks good


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks awesome, good lookin 850


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW :rockn: thats awesome


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Thats pretty BAD A$$!! I have a question though. Will the openess of the front part result in a face full of what ever those meats are throwing?? That was just the first thing i thought of when i could see those huge tires through the floor board. I don't race so i could be wrong, i was just curious. Awesome job though. That 850 is BAD A$$!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

mud magnet said:


> Thats pretty BAD A$$!! I have a question though. Will the openess of the front part result in a face full of what ever those meats are throwing?? That was just the first thing i thought of when i could see those huge tires through the floor board. I don't race so i could be wrong, i was just curious. Awesome job though. That 850 is BAD A$$!


Thats a good question,. i'll let you know Saturday night LOL, but with most racing, I think I'll be standing up and likely leaning forward to keep the front tires down....I'll find out though LOL.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Give er Paul!!!! That is one sick a** mud racin machine. those will definately cut the resistence down. :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Nice work Paul


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

no drain holes?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Yesterday said:


> no drain holes?


I go so fast, I dont need em 

But seriously, this was my first set and I was in a major rush to get them done so I could get them to the powder coater and mounted before tonight, "if" I make another set for retail, there will be some cool cutouts for drainage but with them being so low profile around the bottom, I dont know for sure if its required.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a mighty fine ride you have.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

could cut in 2-3 louvers in front of the pegs and 1 behind the peg. would help with drainage and a lil extra traction....


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

How did this setup perform at the races???


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nevermind...Just saw the other thread, congrats on the wins and very nice popo


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed: Great job all around :bigok:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

that looks really mean great job


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Meanest looking XP I have ever seen...Makes me want one!!!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Pretty slick setup.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, we raced again this weekend, really REALLY poor setup. It was another 1 quad at a time for 150 feet through a thick mud pit, the guy with the starting flag AT THE STARTING LINE also started the stop watch, he ALSO had to judge when you finished 150 feet away so he could stop the stop watch???? WTF is that called, needles to say, there were a few FAST machines that got beat by much slower machines and I was one of them. I ran the machine in the 2x4 class and got 3rd place but then in the 4x4 class I got 5th or 6th. The guy that won the 4x4 class was Jim Goertz, he set a record at pikes peek a few years ago, he raced a oval track quad with paddle tires and an 1100 GSXR motor with full time 4x4, he went fast enough to not even sink in the mud LOL.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

That is one sexy Popo!


----------

